# F-16 video



## hellmaker (Mar 23, 2005)

What about this video... hope you like it...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2005)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2005)

Agreed! Very cool!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

that's pretty good.............

that's the hardest thing i've had to say all day....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Why?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

because i'd said something good about an american aircraft...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 19, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> because i'd said something good about an american aircraft...........



it's not that hard, I think one of the kickinest planes ever made was the spitfire, see now it's your turn, we have our fair share of fine machines


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2005)

As opposed to say...us. We have none whatsoever.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 27, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> because i'd said something good about an american aircraft...........



American aircraft were more superior than some British aircraft lancaster! For an example: The American B-17 could carry more payload and go longer range than the Lancaster!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 27, 2005)

Errr, no.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 27, 2005)

What drugs have you been taking? The Lancaster could carry almost twice as much as the B-17, and take it further.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 27, 2005)

True True........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

thank god you guys said that, i was about to go ape shit!! P-38, the lancaster was the second best bomber of the war, she made the B-17 look like the fairy battle!! the ONLY advantages the B-17 held over the lanc was defensive armourment (although the lanc had evasive manouvers as well as guns), her ability to absorb damage and her ceiling, wich some would not see as an advantage.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> the lancaster was the second best bomber of the war



I like the way you say that


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 27, 2005)

well if i'd have said ti was the best everyone would have a go at me......


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 27, 2005)

evasive manouvers in a heavy bomber?... I'll take the 13 .50 cals

8)


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh yes, Bomber Command pilots developed this manouver called the 'corkscrew.' It saved many a Lanc and Halibag. 

Gotta remember, the RAF flew at night - all the guns in the world ain't much use if you can't see to aim properly.


----------

